# Route Help: SF to San Anselmo



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi-

I'm going to be up in SF in a few weeks and want to know what will be an enjoyable ride from SF (starting near the financial district) and ending up in San Anselmo. I'm not too familiar with any of the roads north of the golden gate bridge.

-Thanks, Todd


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

hey todd! not many options available. look @ any of the SF/north bay routes on our website and they'll get you up to SA.

http://www.velogirls.com/resources/routes.php#north


----------



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

I was also playing around the the Klimb tool (www.klimb.org). If you're familiar with Klimb, do those routes look good at all?

-Thanks, Todd


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2007)

*San Anselmo from San Francisco*

Edited: Go to Bikely.com and search forthe route sf embarcadero to san anselmo. Ortake a look at the Velo Girls, above and select Fairfax out and back fromSports Basement. You should be able to easily jump on to this route. When you reach San Anselmo Ave. you are in town and it should be easy from there. If you want to buy a map go to http://www.marinbike.org/Map/Index.shtml. Enjoy the ride.


----------

